# Neighborhood Visitor



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

A quick snack after the rain.


----------



## Tucsonred (Jun 9, 2007)

Wow..is this usual for this bird?? Sure is pretty!!


----------



## baytownboy (Jul 24, 2009)

Pretty bird. 
Back in the 60's, I caught a white cockatoo in my feeder in the back yard. He clamped down on the skin between the big finger and the next and brought a lot of blood, but I caught him. 
Well now that I think about it, maybe he caught me!!, LOL
Named him Fred and in about a year he started to talk, "Fred's a pretty bird" is all he could say, but it was very clear.


----------



## Arlon (Feb 8, 2005)

Lot of Monk Parakeets around Houston.They showed up at our feeders from time to time too. Haven't seen one out here in Midland though.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Several years go you would see them all over Watergate Marina, hey were nesting in the Tower..


----------



## TexasCityDave (Mar 11, 2005)

As the parrot flies  , I'm not too far from Watergate. They prefer high perches for nesting. This commune of Quakers is about a hundred feet above ground.


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Neat! Pretty neat the population is just getting bigger and bigger.


----------

